# Get your apple branches and get ready to laugh.



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have been giving my parrots little apple branches off my own apple trees for awhile and they always enjoy stripping them of leaves. Well today I brought some in and Webby the pigeon is going mad. He jumped in the midst of the leaves about half an hour ago and just started cooing and twirling and attacking leaves right and left. He's still at it. I have been sitting here laughing the whole time. Of course, my camera is in the car and my mom borrowed it.  

So if you have some clean, obviously pesticide free apple trees, cut off some strips of branches (just the little twiggy branches) and see if your pigeons like them.  It is recommended to rinse the branches in the bathtub with hot water for three minutes, or let soak for three minutes in hot water. You can also add a bit of bleach to disinfect. Have fun!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Too bad you don't have your camera, but I can visualize it!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't have a apple tree but I do have a pear tree. Do you think that will be okay? Also the leaves are falling here so I better hurry if its okay to use. Thanks for the suggestion. min


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

looks like pear is safe
http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml
i do the same for my parrots, but i usually use maple, they love destroying it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maryjane, that must be something to see. LOL.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He's pecked hundreds of tiny holes in the leaves. Then Ivan (the dove) got in on it for awhile but less violently.  I'll get pics, it's too cute. My parrot and 'tiel like to go along and meticulously snip off every single leaf. It seems to be very satisfying lol.

I do know that *plum *trees are not considered safe for them, which is too bad since we have several.  Here are the lists I used in deciding:

http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml
http://www.plannedparrothood.com/plants.html
http://www.thelaughingparrot.com/Safeplants.html

And I would suggest never bringing a branch home from somewhere else, as you never know what could be on it.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you for saying about not taking them from somewhere else, I have about 1000 peach tree across the field from me and was thinking about it, but you said that and started thinking how many times I see them spraying and its allot. Good thinking maryjane. min


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good thinking Mindy, and also any trees near roadways you want to leave alone as they could have exhaust build up and all that on them.  Here is what Attack Webby did to the leaves:


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmmmm - do ya think that boy has a personality disorder  l never saw him be aggressive  Or maybe he just wanted to get hs ya-yas out


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

If it's just apple tree branches, another suggestion is to scrub well, and then place in oven (not sure of temp or length of time) to kill insect eggs. Definitely has to be untreated trees. I have one apple and 2 pear trees that I don't and won't spray, to my poor brother's dismay, but I have birds that nest in these trees and love to bug hunt in them. I also have high bush blueberry bushes that I don't cover when fruit ripening, the birds eat the fruit. I enjoy the birds as much as I enjoy the fruit, and there's other places I can go for the fruit, so, let the birdies enjoy.
Daryl


----------



## frankie1159 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Apple seeds are poisonous*

Just a little FYI: Leaves are ok- but the seeds in the fruit are poisonous


----------

